# Mods



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

can we get a sub-forum just reserved for Browning and all his UT brethren??? Everytime a UT fan posts in someone elses thread, it turns into a....well, you know!!! Becuase of that, I can't stay focused on the OP's topic at hand, and my office staff is wondering what the outburst of laughter is all the time coming from my doorway!!!

At least if we have a sub-forum like "Browning and the UT midgets", I would be prepared for what I'm about to see when I go in there!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)

How about you just get back to work...


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> How about you just get back to work...



Its Friday Man!!!! Not much work gets done around here on Friday!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)

If Elfiii would just ban the remaining 2 Vols I haven't run off this place would be boring! Actually I think it's down to 1 now that Spot&Stalk & Goldranger are sporting new Avatars.. .


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2017)

No, but we are thinking of one for yankee team supporters.  It has a big old door and when you go through it, you find yourself in your computers trash can!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> No, but we are thinking of one for yankee team supporters.  It has a big old door and when you go through it, you find yourself in your computers trash can!



I say we give this a test run for anyone that pulls for a team with school colors involving Orange..


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 10, 2017)

Just call the sports forum Browning Slayer Sports Forum.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Just call the sports forum Browning Slayer Sports Forum.



Why's everybody got to pick on me...


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 10, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> No, but we are thinking of one for yankee team supporters.  It has a big old door and when you go through it, you find yourself in your computers trash can!



All this time I thought you liked me?


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> All this time I thought you liked me?



I do, otherwise you would have opened the door and found yourself in the septic tank!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Its Friday Man!!!! Not much work gets done around here on Friday!!!



You got any openings? I could get used to a 3 day weekend.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 10, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> can we get a sub-forum just reserved for Browning and all his UT brethren??? Everytime a UT fan posts in someone elses thread, it turns into a....well, you know!!! Becuase of that, I can't stay focused on the OP's topic at hand, and my office staff is wondering what the outburst of laughter is all the time coming from my doorway!!!
> 
> At least if we have a sub-forum like "Browning and the UT midgets", I would be prepared for what I'm about to see when I go in there!!!!



Nobody would go in there. Not even Volsux fans. Not to mention we couldn't leave Slayer unsupervised for that long.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 10, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Nobody would go in there. Not even Volsux fans. Not to mention we couldn't leave Slayer unsupervised for that long.



I disagree... Vols post only to jab at me in my threads.. You really need proof? 

I just want some Mod rights for an hour.. I could clean this place up quick!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I just want some Mod rights for an hour.. I could clean this place up quick!



Slayer as a Mod =


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 11, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Slayer as a Mod =



nuke knoxville


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 11, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I disagree... Vols post only to jab at me in my threads.. You really need proof?
> 
> I just want some Mod rights for an hour.. I could clean this place up quick!



Always the victim. 

Call Jesse or Al, they'll give you advice on how to use your victimhood to your advantage.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 13, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Slayer as a Mod =



There would be a little more left than that.. It would be an all Dawg forum with maybe a few others..


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 13, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> I do, otherwise you would have opened the door and found yourself in the septic tank!



Fair enough!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 13, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Slayer as a Mod =


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> There would be a little more left than that.. It would be an all Dawg forum with maybe a few others..



The kiss of death to the political forum.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The kiss of death to the political forum.



Oh no... All of the Nevertrumpers and Snowflakes would be gone.. There wouldn't be no arguing, I would be right all the time.. 

*edit*... On second thought.. Yeah, it might be the death of it.. I wouldn't be able to help myself..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 15, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why's everybody got to pick on me...






Were you a fat kid ??


----------

